# stress test



## taralyn1 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am so confused we own our own equipment in ov
I normally bill
93015
78452
A9595 & ect

Do I bill this stres the day it was done or when it is interpd

I thought I would only bill the 26 when done in hosp b/c 93017,93018,78452 w/26 mod

Please help so confused:


----------



## jlb102780 (Jan 15, 2010)

taralyn1 said:


> I am so confused we own our own equipment in ov
> I normally bill
> 93015
> 78452
> ...



The DOS for the interpd doesn't change unitl July 1, 2010, so you can still bill it as the date the test was performed. Once July 1, 2010 is here, the DOS will have to be billed as the actual calendar date the interpd was performed. Its the POS that is now active. I had a hard time understanding this at first. I've read the MLN # MM6375 about 10 times now.....lol. Hope all that makes sense


----------



## taralyn1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Jammie!!!!


----------



## adonegan (Jan 16, 2010)

*Stress tests*

Taryn,
  I bill the the test on the day it was done. If you own the equipment, a -26 modifier is not needed. Hope this helps.

Amy Donegan, MBA, CPC
East Lansing, MI


----------



## taralyn1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Amy, yes that does help.....thanks again


----------



## dkhadley (Jan 22, 2010)

*Stress Test*

If done in the hopsital I bill 78452-25, 93016 adn 93018 with no modifiers.  I have been billing Cardiology for over 25 yrs.  The 93016 is the physicain supervision without interp and report and the 93018 is interp and report only.  Also you have to make sure that either the radiologist or the pathologist interp the nuclear portion.  If they do I only bill the 93016 and the 93018.  We have more than 1 hospital and it is different at each one. 
Deb


----------

